# What should we feed our dogs?



## fishin816

We have been feeding our rat terrier, blue heeler and great Pyrenees the cheapest dog food they have at the feed store. We have been feeding our mini aussie science diet. I don't know what we should be feeding our dogs. Would Diamond Pet Foods work. Or switch them all to science diet? I would like a brand with no grain, no chicken by products or bone meal or no corn syrup.


Thanks! Cade


----------



## milk and honey

I was staring at the isle of dog foods the other day wondering the same thing...?


----------



## nchen7

if you're looking for kibble, then I would suggest something holistic that would cover your requirements. you may have to shop around and see what your dogs like best. some don't sit well with some dogs.....

I personally feed our dogs raw diet. they do very well on it.


----------



## nchen7

btw - when your dog is on raw diet, their poop doesn't really smell. they tend to dry up, look like fossils, and turn into a powder.


----------



## fishin816

Our dogs will eat anything. Any kind of food. We are looking for kibble. We would have to drive all the way over to PetCo if we want an expensive brand. Does anyone recommend a brand(s)


----------



## ksalvagno

Taste of the Wild has no grain and stuff.


----------



## ThreeHavens

After I lost my dog to lymphoma, I did a lot of research. There's a lot of junk in a lot of dog foods that you wouldn't imagine they would put in there! My next dog will be fed raw, or the best kibble I can find. From the research I have done, when dogs are fed raw they live longer, have less tooth and digestion issues, and have less instances of cancer. Check out Rita the Naked Pit Bull on facebook -- her caretaker feeds her raw, and has been very helpful when I messaged her with a few questions and concerns. 

For kibble, unfortunately the good stuff is the more expensive stuff.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Taste of the Wild has no grain and stuff.


How much does this stuff cost?


----------



## MsScamp

fishin816 said:


> We have been feeding our rat terrier, blue heeler and great Pyrenees the cheapest dog food they have at the feed store. We have been feeding our mini aussie science diet. I don't know what we should be feeding our dogs. Would Diamond Pet Foods work. Or switch them all to science diet? I would like a brand with no grain, no chicken by products or bone meal or no corn syrup.
> 
> Thanks! Cade


Check out Blue Buffalo or Iams Eukanuba Premium Performance. I have no experience with Blue Buffalo, although I have read good things about it. I fed my dogs the Premium Performance and it did very well for them. I am sure there are other good foods, too, but I don't know what they are. Might also google dog food and see what you find. Another option would be to talk to your dog's vet.


----------



## fishin816

GoatCrazy said:


> Check out Blue Buffalo or Iams Eukanuba Premium Performance. I have no experience with Blue Buffalo, although I have read good things about it. I fed my dogs the Premium Performance and it did very well for them. I am sure there are other good foods, too, but I don't know what they are. Might also google dog food and see what you find. Another option would be to talk to your dog's vet.


I looked at Blue Buffalo and that stuff is 40-50 dollars! The vet should be coming out this week to give the goats CAE tests and I will ask him what he recommends then.


----------



## CAjerseychick

What do you have on hand to supplement with?
I can feel your pain on what to feed, and our 3 dogs are pretty big (I see that you have a great pyreenes)-- we have a Bernese Mt dog, giant schnauzer, and a great pyr/ anatolian puppy--
Raw is best, but for me too expensive (unless we start slaughtering some goats which are not capable of doing at this time)...
Also not a huge believer in grain free, as unless you are buying the top brands that come in @ $3 per POUND, they just substitute things like potatoe and sweet potate or cheap pea protein for alittle easily digestible carb like brown rice (which I am fine with ) and charge more for the bag....
Science Diet has really really cheap ingredients for a not cheap food (I was so mad at my DH for bringing a bag home from the Vet for our senior dog, $20 for like 10lbs and it was 18% protein and corn, my chicken feed has better ingredients)...
There is alot of contreversy around Diamond, d/t recalls and people losing their dogs.
We always fed a non Diamond brand--
Solid Gold-- for the last 20 yrs and never worried about it...
(At one point they did use the same plant as Diamond, but I never really worried about it)...
I used to supplement with raw eggs and as many raw bones, chicken parts, alittle ground beef as I could,
but chickens are in moult these days, and we are cutting back on alot of things, 
so its rawy meaty bones once a week, and we give them raw goats milk along with their dry food (have Not found a comparable dry dog food to the solid gold so its that, mixed in with some Acana ($80 a bag but I got it half off ) ....

Other more reasonable brands I have heard people mention is the Tractor Supply 4Health brands, and I hear great things about Fromm as well, but they are just as pricey as Sold Gold, so for me I am just sticking to what I know best...

Sorry thats my long winded ode to... Solid Gold.....
Check out Dogfoodadvisor.com
and you can rate the brands you are thinking of....


----------



## ksalvagno

It has been a while since I bought it but it isn't cheap. Any of the grain free dog foods are expensive. However you do feed less of it than regular dog food.


----------



## MsScamp

fishin816 said:


> I looked at Blue Buffalo and that stuff is 40-50 dollars! The vet should be coming out this week to give the goats CAE tests and I will ask him what he recommends then.


So is the Eukanuba - when I was buying it it was $48.00/50 lb bag. Good food is not cheap.


----------



## CAjerseychick

GoatCrazy said:


> So is the Eukanuba - when I was buying it it was $48.00/50 lb bag. Good food is not cheap.


Actually less than a dollar a pound that is pretty good.
Where were you getting that? (I could use a bigger bag of dogfood)...

Just on the grainfree thing, make sure grain free actually means more meat/ animal protein products, not just switching out grain calories for carb calories.....(ie corn, wheat for potatoes, peas)... cause then they are just charging you more for no reason....


----------



## fishin816

GoatCrazy, some Iams brands are pretty cheap. Didn't you recommend those? If only they came in bigger bags!


----------



## nancy d

We feed Canidae. No grains. Cheaper at feed store than pet store.
Would rather do raw but like some of you, don't have access.


----------



## MsScamp

When I lived it Georgia PetSmart carried it. After I moved back to Wyoming I had to drive to Wheatland(about 40 miles) to find it at first, then Murdocks in Scottsbluff(30 miles) started carrying it so I got it there. I have no idea what it costs now, though. I haven't had dogs in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## fishin816

So does anyone recommend Diamond? It's the cheapest and from what I have HEARD it is pretty healthy.


----------



## fishin816

nancy d said:


> We feed Canidae. No grains. Cheaper at feed store than pet store. Would rather do raw but like some of you, don't have access.


It was at your feed store!? I don't even think our local feeds for carries it! If they do that. Is it a kibble feed?


----------



## nchen7

the vet would likely suggest something that he has in stock...that's what most vets usually do, and that way they make money (cynical, but unfortunately true). the grain free/holistic brands are certainly not cheap.

do you have a butcher near by? if you look hard enough, you can get raw meaty bones really cheap. I mean, you're not feeding tenderloin to the animals. if you have a butcher near by, ask for the off cuts. I used to be able to buy lamb rib racks for $1/lb, and that was in a city. you can also ask if they have any freezer burned meat that they'll sell for cheap for animal consumption. if you have a fish monger near you, you can ask for off cuts of fish too. I used to be able to get salmon backs and heads for just over $1/lb.

for Christmas, my dogs get marrow bone. keeps them busy for hours. best is when they bury the bones and you find it a few months later......

here's a great website on feeding raw: http://www.rawmeatybones.com/

when I do feed kibble (like when i'm away and someone's dog sitting), my dog used to get Fromm, and my current dogs would get, I believe it's called "Taste of the Wild".


----------



## fishin816

Nancy, what was the difference between the prices at the pet store and the feed store!?


----------



## MsScamp

fishin816 said:


> So does anyone recommend Diamond? It's the cheapest and from what I have HEARD it is pretty healthy.


Diamond Naturals has a 4 star rating on dogfoodadvisor.com. I tried several different formulation of the Iams dog foods before finding Premium Performance and they didn't work for my dogs. Feel free to try them, though. If you have a PetSmart or PetCo nearby, you can probably find them in 50 lb bags. Try feed stores and farm supply places, too. The local coop carries dog food, so does Bomgaars.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

We have been feeding Taste of the Wild to our dogs and cats for the past 4 years with great results. It used to be $32 for the large bag at the local feed store, but now it is up to $38. Science Diet is pretty much just outrageously-priced, vet endorsed junk food, btw.


----------



## wildegoats0426

If you are around a NaturalPaws (it's like an organic pet store) they sell freeze dried no grain dog food that's really good!


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have a tractor supply if you do I suggest *For Health*, they only carry it at tractor supply but it's first three ingredients at least in the cat food is meat. I use it to feed my ferrets which needs higher protein even than cats. They do better on it than they did on Blue Buffalo or Taste of the wild, they have a dog food as well now, I haven't used it but will start using it. It isn't as cheap as a cheap store brand but it is less expensive than the premium brands like blue buffalo and taste of the wild.


----------



## CAjerseychick

Yes my feedstore is same or more expensive than our small petstores, if I stop at Tractor Supply on the way out of town for work, that is always cheaper, they have both Diamond Naturals (which I like the look of but havent switched to , but thats the one I would probably try first) and the For Health (which alot of folks at dogforums do like as well)...
I am able to get stripped chicken carcasses (pretty meaty) at my city ethnic butcher for 59cents a pound (but the schnauzer, who was born and bred on Raw, and goats milk, wont eat raw anymore)....


----------



## nancy d

fishin816 said:


> Nancy, what was the difference between the prices at the pet store and the feed store!?


Only a couple dollars lower at feed store. I guess it's kibble? At least that's what I call the dry dog food.
They just happen to carry it. Anytime we need anything if I don't see it I ask if they can order.
For instance Onyx Right Now is not in their usual stock but he will have it brought in since they carry other Cargill products.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Do you have a tractor supply if you do I suggest *For Health*, they only carry it at tractor supply but it's first three ingredients at least in the cat food is meat. I use it to feed my ferrets which needs higher protein even than cats. They do better on it than they did on Blue Buffalo or Taste of the wild, they have a dog food as well now, I haven't used it but will start using it. It isn't as cheap as a cheap store brand but it is less expensive than the premium brands like blue buffalo and taste of the wild.


The only TSC we have around is 45 mins away. Do they sell it at Rural King? How much does 4health cost?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you can feed Diamond brand, feed them that. I have been feeding it since they first came out with it, great food, dogs look great on it. I have used Blue Buffalo, and Taste of the Wild, and they don't seem to look as great on it as they do with Diamond.

And most any vet you ask will say Purina, or something like that, I used it once, my dogs got skin rashes, hot spots, and all sorts of problems on it.

I feed Diamond Puppy/Pregnant or Nursing to all my litters and pregnant ones, if I have a puppy I'm keeping, they get the puppy until they are a year old. Then I switch to the Diamond Lamb & Rice


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you can feed Diamond brand, feed them that. I have been feeding it since they first came out with it, great food, dogs look great on it. I have used Blue Buffalo, and Taste of the Wild, and they don't seem to look as great on it as they do with Diamond.
> 
> And most any vet you ask will say Purina, or something like that, I used it once, my dogs got skin rashes, hot spots, and all sorts of problems on it.
> 
> I feed Diamond Puppy/Pregnant or Nursing to all my litters and pregnant ones, if I have a puppy I'm keeping, they get the puppy until they are a year old. Then I switch to the Diamond Lamb & Rice


Ok ok! We're just gonna switch our dogs over to Diamond Naturals! It's at our local feed store and its A LOT cheaper than the big brands. We have tried it before when our dogs were puppies and they did GREAT on it! I'm happy we found a good brand to feed my babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They have many different types natural dog foods to choose from, http://www.diamondpet.com/products/which_formula/adult_dog/ I have not tried the first 3 at the top of the list, but I have fed most of the others, all good food


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Raw diet,food grade only meats and chickens. I have been buying chicken backs from a processor that sells them to restraunts to make soup stoc etc. A fifty lb box is less than twenty dollars. Check around your area. I just found a great slaughter house that processes ONLY grass fed beef with no GMO. Liver with no cleaning for you to do, heart the same way, and tongue. Less than a dollar a lb. Need to buy at least ten pounds. Go on CL and see who is processing chickens. Chicken feet are totally wonderful for dogs. Collegian etc great for fur and skin. Check out the nutricional values...will blow you away. And for free. Many times farmers will give away organ meats but you don't know if the animal was killed humanely or not and lots of other things.........I eat all the meat I fee the dog as it is FDA and you can see where everything is processed and clean. It is wise to get the meat fresh as you can package it up to your liking. Hope this helps


----------



## .:Linz:.

I want to feed my LGD a raw diet, but I don't feel like I know enough about it yet, especially to be able to meet all her nutritional needs as a growing pup. So, I decided to do grain-free kibble for now, until I'm comfortable enough with the in's and out's of raw feeding. I'm fortunate enough to have a discount grocery in the area that often has bags of Blue Buffalo, Nature's Variety, and other good grain-free kibble, but when I can't find it there, I use the 4Health brand from TSC.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They have many different types natural dog foods to choose from, http://www.diamondpet.com/products/which_formula/adult_dog/ I have not tried the first 3 at the top of the list, but I have fed most of the others, all good food


You have tried all the naturals on your dogs? Which one would you recommend lamb,chicken or beef?


----------



## ArborGoats

Just because I think it is interesting here is AAFCO regulations by definition,

Natural: a feed or ingredient derived solely from plant, animal or mined sources, either in its unprocessed state or having been subject to physical processing, heat processing, rendering, purification, extraction, hydrolysis, enzymolysis or fermentation, but not having been produced by or subject to a chemically synthetic process and not containing any additives or processing aids that are chemically synthetic except in amounts as might occur unavoidably in good manufacturing practices.

Holistic: not defined by AAFCO. 

USDA Organic: a formula feed or a specific ingredient within a formula feed that has been produced and handled in compliance with the requirement of USDA National Organic Program (7 CFR Part 205)

Proven: must be substantiated by scientific or other empirical evidence.
“Light”, “Lite” and “low calorie”: – defined as specific caloric density for both the dog and cat and for dry and canned. Dog food<3100 kcal/kg dry; Cat food<3250 kcal/kg dry


----------



## fishin816

ArborGoats said:


> Just because I think it is interesting here is AAFCO regulations by definition,
> 
> Natural: a feed or ingredient derived solely from plant, animal or mined sources, either in its unprocessed state or having been subject to physical processing, heat processing, rendering, purification, extraction, hydrolysis, enzymolysis or fermentation, but not having been produced by or subject to a chemically synthetic process and not containing any additives or processing aids that are chemically synthetic except in amounts as might occur unavoidably in good manufacturing practices.
> 
> Holistic: not defined by AAFCO.
> 
> USDA Organic: a formula feed or a specific ingredient within a formula feed that has been produced and handled in compliance with the requirement of USDA National Organic Program (7 CFR Part 205)
> 
> Proven: must be substantiated by scientific or other empirical evidence.
> "Light", "Lite" and "low calorie": - defined as specific caloric density for both the dog and cat and for dry and canned. Dog food<3100 kcal/kg dry; Cat food<3250 kcal/kg dry


I'm sorry but you lost me. What is AAFCO and are you saying something bad about Diamond Naturals? I'm sorry you just lost me.

LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine tend to like the lamb the best, the chicken one has a higher protein, and I believe the beef has the highest fat. They eat them all though, they aren't picky when it comes to diamond


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

I found dogfoodadvisor.com to be very helpful when I was trying to pick a good food. I fed Acana and Orijin for a long time. My dogs liked it and they looked good. Taste of the wild has a lot of good feedback too. the cats love it. I'm not to familiar with diamond foods though. 
Also I ordered the food online and had it shipped(for free). It was easier for me as the closest retailer was 45 minutes from here. 
I have four dogs and everyone is on a pmr diet now. It's actually cheaper than the dry was and they look amazing.


----------



## Chopsgoats

I have also stopped buying bagged food for my dogs. I had one develop a heart condition at only 6 yrs old. Too much garbage in that food. I make all their food. 
Fresh ground chicken
Green beans
Carrots
Parsley
Pumpkin
Apple
Sweet potatoe
A good 3-6-9 oil (olive)

I mix it all together and bake.. It's my dog loaf. My dogs thrive on this and love it. You really need to reed the bags and check their websites. At best most use salt as a preservative and to much salt in a dogs diet can lead to heart issues. It's a little more expensive than kibble but I've had far leads cost in vet bills. Healthy without added weight


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mine tend to like the lamb the best, the chicken one has a higher protein, and I believe the beef has the highest fat. They eat them all though, they aren't picky when it comes to diamond


Ok so we will be feeding them lamb and rice meal. It has lots of good feedback. So happy we found the right feed!


----------

